# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  Bunning and Davis endorse Alecia... Will Rand stop sitting on the sidelines now?

## Jeremy

> Friends,
> A few minutes ago we announced some game changing good news in this campaign!
> 
> Senator Jim Bunning and Congressman Geoff Davis both endorsed my candidacy for Congress at a rally in Covington early this afternoon.
> 
> “I’m here today to ask you to join Pat and me in supporting the person we believe to be the consistent conservative in the race for Congress and the very best person to take on the job we need done in Congress – Alecia Webb-Edgington,” Congressman Davis announced.
> 
> He continued, “Alecia is a smart, tough, independent thinker who will stand up for what is right and will out-work any opponent she faces.  She has proven that fortitude consistently at each stage of her career.”
> 
> ...



Come on Rand, endorse Thomas!  They drew first blood!

----------


## MRoCkEd

1. This means Thomas is a threat to win and they are worried about Alecia being able to top him.
2. We need to make the April 26th Moneybomb for Thomas huge!
3. Rand needs to step up for Thomas!

----------


## tsai3904

Anyone with a Daily Paul account needs to keep this thread bumped:
http://www.dailypaul.com/224082/thom...ad-in-kentucky

There are a lot of supporters over there who don't know about Thomas Massie as much as we do.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Rand should come off his "I don't endorse in the primary" position.  The sooner the better.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> Anyone with a Daily Paul account needs to keep this thread bumped:
> http://www.dailypaul.com/224082/thom...ad-in-kentucky
> 
> There are a lot of supporters over there who don't know about Thomas Massie as much as we do.


Thanks for spreading the word there.

----------


## BamaFanNKy

Just FYI.

http://aleciaforcongress.com/2012/04...urth-district/

----------


## TruthisTreason

> Rand should come off his "I don't endorse in the primary" position.  The sooner the better.


Is that Rand's position? Or one of his "main" staffers?

----------


## kentucky9

This just proves that Thomas Massie has the old republican guard $#@!tin down both legs.  They are scared.  As a citizen of the fourth congressional district for the past 39 years I have been consistently misrepresented by the "consistent conservatives" of Bunning and Davis.  Both men are no more than war mongering big spending republicans.  They, in their time, took from my wages and gave to the rich, while the opposition/Democrats gives to the poor.  So, as far as I see it, those two out of step and touch fossils just garnered Mr. Massie 50 dollars each by their comments today.  Piss on those two outdated inconsequential never truly CONSERVATIVES. OH and this Edington woman, is she tryin to be the next Himmler or something....going on with her wack judo skills and $#@!?

----------


## Jeremy

It's interesting how these two big names are getting behind Alecia.  Yet the establishment candidate with the money and the organization is Gary.  This could work out for us.  But we need Rand!

----------


## Sola_Fide

If Rand stepped up and endorsed Thomas....and I mean really campaigned for him and give him a ringing endorsement...it would give us a huge boost, especially in the 4th district.  Rand absolutely cleaned up in this district.  Phil Moffett won this district too.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Is that Rand's position? Or one of his "main" staffers?


Which one do you have in mind?

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Anyone with a Daily Paul account needs to keep this thread bumped:
> http://www.dailypaul.com/224082/thom...ad-in-kentucky
> 
> There are a lot of supporters over there who don't know about Thomas Massie as much as we do.


Yeah!  Where is the DP on this???  I don't think peeps over there understand how crucial this race is.

----------


## Jeremy

> Yeah!  Where is the DP on this???  I don't think peeps over there understand how crucial this race is.


 Seems like DP and the majority of RPF have no interest in candidates unless they are running for president.  It's the saddest thing really...

----------


## Canderson

> Seems like DP and the majority of RPF have no interest in candidates unless they are running for president.  It's the saddest thing really...


to true, itll be our downfall

----------


## TruthisTreason

> Which one do you have in mind?


Oh, I don't want to name names. 

Team Massie should have seen this coming after the Ron Paul endorsement as Davis was looking for a reason to get involved.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Oh, I don't want to name names. 
> 
> Team Massie should have seen this coming after the Ron Paul endorsement as Davis was looking for a reason to get involved.


Yes yes

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Seems like DP and the majority of RPF have no interest in candidates unless they are running for president.  It's the saddest thing really...


Very sad.  They want a government full of liberty-oriented people, but won't put their skin in the game to make it happen.  Very very sad...

----------


## clint4liberty

> Very sad.  They want a government full of liberty-oriented people, but won't put their skin in the game to make it happen.  Very very sad...


I would even try to obtain a James Comer endorsement in this race.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> I would even try to obtain a James Comer endorsement in this race.


. Oh yeah.  He's a big industrial hemp guy, right?

----------


## Slutter McGee

> Very sad.  They want a government full of liberty-oriented people, but won't put their skin in the game to make it happen.  Very very sad...


no, its not sad. Just a fact. DP people are friggin morons. Probably a good thing though. Thomas might get money from them, but then they would all go door to door with claiming he represents 911 truth bull$#@!. See...I am cutting out the cussing for Massie related threads. Taking a lot of effort.

Sincerely,

Slutter McGee

----------


## Jeremy

> no, its not sad. Just a fact. DP people are friggin morons. Probably a good thing though. Thomas might get money from them, but then they would all go door to door with claiming he represents 911 truth bull$#@!. See...I am cutting out the cussing for Massie related threads. Taking a lot of effort.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Slutter McGee


It's not just DP.  Not many people here show interest in other candidates.  The moneybomb event only received 3 joins in the first 2 days that the banner was up.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> It's not just DP.  Not many people here show interest in other candidates.  The moneybomb event only received 3 joins in the first 2 days that the banner was up.


In the next few days, I am going to annoy every board member I can here.  I'm sure someone will want to ban me after the 28th

----------


## Aratus

Rand...

----------


## Aratus

you just gotta!

----------

